# Work experience letter proof



## dkishore (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,

Is there any way to claim points for 4 years of work experience in IT? (189 or 190 visa)

Showing company Relieving Letter is sufficient proof for work experience?

Please share your experience.

Regards,
Kishore


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you need to provide roles and responsibility letter which is the foundation of entire visa process (189/190)


----------



## dkishore (Dec 27, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you need to provide roles and responsibility letter which is the foundation of entire visa process (189/190)



Will previously worked companies provide that letter if we request?

In some companies may not provide due to their policy. Please advise me.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

getting a rnr letter depends on company policy, but HR should provide it.

if in case you are not able to provide then think of getting a statutory declaration from your manager or senior colleague


----------



## dkishore (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks.
Apart from the reference letter, do i need Payslip for 1st & last month as well?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yes, it is better that you have the payslip, not necessarily the first and last one, but having a payslip for every 4/6 month will be better, corresponding bank a/c statements which indicates the salary credited should also be there, this serves as additional proof of employment


----------



## dkishore (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Sultan. Not sure, we have Payslips for last 4 years. Need to check old mails and see.
Even though we have payslips, those are just plain paper print without any company logo. Not sure how those consider as proof!...


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

dkishore said:


> Thanks Sultan. Not sure, we have Payslips for last 4 years. Need to check old mails and see.
> Even though we have payslips, those are just plain paper print without any company logo. Not sure how those consider as proof!...




For ACS assessment, I did not provide any payslip. 

For visa application, I only provided tax returns for the previous years + payslips for the current year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamlandnz (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Happy New Year...!!! 

My question is regarding Employer reference letter. My first company in which I worked for 3.5 years has got merged with another company and the name of the company got changed.

I left the company 4 years ago. Now when I spoke to the hr for reference letter they said they can provide me a letter without the roles and responsibilities as it is against their company policy to mention it.

The team I worked with is no longer available as the project got closed and all the people whom I know have left the company.

What should I do now to get the letter as ACS will only accept letters from the company with roles and responsibilities endorsed.

Couple of colleagues whom I worked with are in other companies and I can get a letter from them. But where should I get them Notary? 

I am living in New Zealand and my company is in India. Appreciate your help in this regard. 

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, it is better that you have the payslip, not necessarily the first and last one, but having a payslip for every 4/6 month will be better, corresponding bank a/c statements which indicates the salary credited should also be there, this serves as additional proof of employment



Hello Sultan,

I am new to this thread. 

I got a second CO contact on 5 Dec 2017 and requested for additional documents. The question they explained in details at the bottom of the letter, say that "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation. Please provide copies of payslips or bank statement showing salary credit for year 2016 only." I was not able to understand them what exactly they want it? If they are asking for (green sentence), then, I received my invitation on 3rd August and if they asking for (blue sentence) then they require only 2016 only. So technically, I dont get them what exactly they want it. Do they need evidence before / prior to my invitation date (before 3 Aug 2017) or evidence from last year only (2016). 

So, I printed out my bank statement between (2 Aug 2016 to 2 Aug 2017) 1 year and showed the salary that was credited into my account. Hope this is what they were asking me.

Please let me know, if this is correct what I have submitted? 

Thanks


----------

